# Vorschrift! Abstand vor dem Schaltschrank



## Neurorancer (24 Juni 2018)

Guten Morgen Forum-Mitglieder.
Ich habe neulich gehört, dass es eine Vorschrift gibt, bei der der Freiraum vor den Schaltschrank gesetzlich festgelegt wird. Dieser soll laut vorschrift 1.6m sein.
Kennt das Jemand? Wenn ja, in welcher Norm wird es geregelt?


----------



## GLT (24 Juni 2018)

Mindestdruchgangsbreite sind 600mm - also 0,6m.
Türen müssen in Fluchtrichtung zuschlagen.

VDE0100 Teil 729


----------



## Nais (24 Juni 2018)

> Mindestdruchgangsbreite sind 600mm - also 0,6m.
> Türen müssen in Fluchtrichtung zuschlagen.
> 
> VDE0100 Teil 729



Damit sind wir bei zweiflügligen Schaltschranken wieder bei "OFFENE TÜR + 60cm" , oder  ?
Das war zumindest mein Kenntnistand....


----------



## GLT (24 Juni 2018)

Wenn die Türen den Weg versperren, ja.
Auch sonstige, in den Weg ragende, Teile sind zu berücksichtigen, wie z.B. Hauptschalter o.ä.


----------



## Safety (24 Juni 2018)

Hallo,
  hier spielen je nach Standort des Schaltschranks verschiedene Normen und Verordnungen eine Rolle.
  Gehen wir mal auf das Thema Maschinen ein.
  Die DIN EN 60204-1 geht auf das Thema nicht ein.
  Die Norm DIN EN ISO 14122-2 ortsfeste Zugänge zu maschinellen Anlagen – Teil 2: Arbeitsbühnen und Laufstege legt Breiten zwischen 800mm bis runter zu 500mm fest. In der Norm kann man nachlesen wann 500mm noch akzeptabel sind.
  Die DIN VDE 0100-729 geht auch auf das Thema ein, hier findet man auch ein Mindestmaß von 500mm, aber auch hier muss man sehen wann dies möglich ist. Es wird auch auf die Schaltschranktür eingegangen und die Fluchtrichtung so dass die Tür in Fluchtrichtung zugehen müsste.
  Das Thema ist bei Doppelflügeltüren aber nicht möglich, aber man akzeptiert auch Türen die dann ein 180° Scharnier haben. 
  Aber es gibt dann auch noch die Arbeitsstättenverordnung, wenn der Schaltschrank dann z.B. an einem Verkehrsweg oder gar Fluchtweg steht. 
  ASR A1.8 Verkehrswege gibt je nach Anzahl der möglichen Personen eine Breite von 0,875m bis zu 2,4m.
  ASR A2.3 Fluchtwege gibt auch diese Werte an.
  Dann kommt noch der Arbeitsplatz am Schaltschrank ins Spiel.
  ASR 1.2: Bewegungsflächen der Beschäftigten am Arbeitsplatz
  Die Bewegungsfläche muss mindestens 1,50 m2 betragen. Ist dies aus betriebstechnischen Gründen nicht möglich, muss den Beschäftigten in der Nähe des Arbeitsplatzes eine mindestens 1,50 m2 große Bewegungsfläche zur Verfügung stehen.
  Sitzende und stehende Tätigkeiten 
  Die Tiefe und die Breite der Bewegungsfläche für Tätigkeiten im Sitzen und Stehen müssen mindestens 1,00 m betragen.
  Diese könnte man jetzt auch auf den Arbeitsplatz vor dem Schaltschrank so annehmen. 

  Fazit ein Mindestdurchgangsbreite kann man nicht angeben es ist eben vom Standort abhängig.


----------

